

Writing a basic clang static analysis check - adamnemecek
https://bbannier.github.io/blog/2015/05/02/Writing-a-basic-clang-static-analysis-check.html

======
dguido
Related, LLVM Tutorial:
[https://github.com/trailofbits/presentations/tree/master/LLV...](https://github.com/trailofbits/presentations/tree/master/LLVM%20Tutorial)

